# Autosleeper Rambler battery charger



## tandviv (Aug 18, 2011)

[align=justify:7a19bcbb27][/align:7a19bcbb27][align=justify]
Does anyone know where the battery charging unit is located on A/s Rambler on Peugeot, have looked high and low(mostly low) but can't locate it. Perhaps they didn't supply one with this model in year 2000, I need to know before I buy an off vehicle one. 
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

On my Symphony the charger is located under the false floor in the bottom cupboard under the cooker where my charger switch is located. Do you not have a charger switch in there together with the mains switch and water heater switch? If this doesn't help why not join (its free) the Autosleeper Owners Forum and ask on there, it's www.autosleeper.forumotion.co.uk lots of helpful and knowledgable owners on there.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

On my Autosleeper Pollensa 2002 Peugeot, it's under the wardrobe floor. There's a round hole with a white plastic cap on, when the charger is on you can see the green power light through the cap. |Removing the cap allows access to the power on/off switch to the charger. To get at it completely, there are just a few screws to remove a larger access panel in the floor.

Not sure if the Rambler is the same but worth checking.


----------

